# Datensätze zählen



## majas (16. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte in eine html Datei ein Javascript einfügen, das mir die Anzahl der Datensätze einer .txt Datei ausgibt.

Die Textdatei sieht ungefähr so aus:

Michi
Andy
Sepp
Thorsten
Sabine
etc....

Der Sinn soll sein, das ich die Anzahl der Einträge nicht immer per Hand korrigieren muss

<tr>
<td><a target="_self" href="modelle.php"><font color="#FF6600">MODELLE</font></a></td>
<td align="right"><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 7pt">[89]</font></td>
</tr>

Statt der 89 soll da ein Script stehen, das die Anzahl der Einträge wiedergibt.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Viele Grüße

Andy


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Jun 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Gast2 (16. Jun 2011)

Du bist im falschen Forum. Java != Javascript

Außerdem hast du im javascript keinen zugriff aufs filesystem.


----------



## maki (16. Jun 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## delphiking1980 (28. Jun 2011)

du könntest die Daten als XML laden und im javascript dann über eine Variable mitzählen.


----------

